# Had my first arc flash class today



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Do ya get to wear a sticker on your hard hat now:laughing:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Been witness to a big 480v boom, I can't put into words how scary it is. I think arc flash class is great learning, but video does not do justice to the insanity of energy.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Do ya get to wear a sticker on your hard hat now:laughing:


No. We are not allowed stickers. It goes in a file to be used against me in a court of law if I eff up on the job. 

And after the training I don't want to make a mistake like some of those folks made. Seems like burning all your skin off sucks balls.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

nolabama said:


> Learned a lot. Saw a lot that I have seen here before. Glad I have had it.
> 
> They did talk about a situation where a guy was killed in Indiana. Building a Wal-Mart. Seemed like a perfect storm situation. Pulling wire in a live panel, poor coordination. No training , no PPE nothing. Said it took three seconds for a 4000 amp 480 breaker to clear. That's gotta suck.


Been through 20 or so..NEVER gets OLD, complacency will kill you...P.T.A!!!!! NO ONE ELSE WILL LOOK OUT FOR YOU , IT IS THE MAN IN THE MIRROR WHO WILL SAVE YOUR AZZZ..


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

nolabama said:


> No. We are not allowed stickers. *It goes in a file to be used against me in a court of law if I eff up on the job. *
> 
> And after the training I don't want to make a mistake like some of those folks made. Seems like burning all your skin off sucks balls.


Isn't that the truth around here in this state. We had to the wear a sticker dead center the back of our hard hat at a petro/chem plant. It made it easier for the safety folks to use spy glasses to see if non-trained people were violating the no approach boundry. Half the time it was the mangers standing where they shouldn't be. As said earlier it is the man in the mirror who is the only one looking out for you.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

ce2two said:


> Been through 20 or so..NEVER gets OLD, complacency will kill you...P.T.A!!!!! NO ONE ELSE WILL LOOK OUT FOR YOU , IT IS THE MAN IN THE MIRROR WHO WILL SAVE YOUR AZZZ..











I hope when you go into the bathroom, this guy isn't staring back at you...
"If you want to make the world a better place, take a look at yourself and make a change."


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> ...They did talk about a situation where a guy was killed in Indiana. Building a Wal-Mart. Seemed like a perfect storm situation. Pulling wire in a live panel, poor coordination. No training , no PPE nothing. Said it took three seconds for a 4000 amp 480 breaker to clear. That's gotta suck.


 I actually just ran into a guy the other day who claimed to have survived a situation almost identical to that. He had some obvious scarring and injuries, so I was inclined to believe it.

Claimed he was doing the exact same thing: Live wire pull into service gear with cardboard insulation as his only protection.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> I actually just ran into a guy the other day who claimed to have survived a situation almost identical to that. He had some obvious scarring and injuries, so I was inclined to believe it.
> 
> Claimed he was doing the exact same thing: Live wire pull into service gear with cardboard insulation as his only protection.


No this one had an issue. POCO changed a 3000 Kva tranny to 2000. The instantaneous on the 4000 amp breaker was set up for the larger tranny. It was not able to trip with the smaller tranny. Went out on time curve. 

Their was a guy in the room that did not suffer to much. The supervisor. Guy in front of him shielded him from the blast.

And the whole "lucky to be alive " don't apply to a guy burned so bad that it took 5million in medical to keep alive and prolly gonna take another several million in treatment.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

One of the hardest ones to view on a training film was a guy who worked for a shop changing out meters. The day started with him getting his assignment materials and PPE. Some time during the shift he arced a meter, the PPE Suit back was sitting about 10 feet behind him with the suit still in it. He was only wear a hard hat, safety glasses and leather gloves. Loss an ear, part of an eye and lots of skin. The company's workers comp insurance would not cover any reconstructive surgery be cause the employee was at fault for failure to wear the PPE he was trained to use. Oh and he loss his job for failure to follow safety protocol.


----------

